# Genital Warts??



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a gay friend. He says he's got genital warts. Not that I care to much. But says doctor has given him some solution to try and rid them but to no avail.

For obvious reasons he doesn't want to talk to anyone about it but thought that I could help him. Why I don't know but thought I post a question for him on here.
Anyone had them?
What did you use to get rid of them?
How long to they hang around?

Hope you can answer some of the above for him.
taaaaa


----------



## Toozee (Sep 9, 2009)

Best that I could do is to point you toward the wiki article

Genital wart - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Has some treatments and success rates of removal of the warts. Data doesn't look good though and there is no cure.


----------

